# Thought for the day (back by request from Scampa)



## whitevanwoman (Feb 11, 2012)

The road to success is not doing one thing 100% better, but doing one hundred things 1% better.


----------



## scampa (Feb 11, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> The road to success is not doing one thing 100% better, but doing one hundred things 1% better.




Sorry WVW, but the system will only let me add one "Like" to your post, instead of the dozen that I wanted to!!  :wave:


----------



## runnach (Feb 11, 2012)

I have seen various mathematical permatations on this saying, Maths aside very true 

Channa

BTW welcome home WVW


----------



## grumpyengraver (Feb 11, 2012)

*Welcome Back*

Nice to see you back WVW. :wave:

grumpyengraver
Tony


----------



## robjk (Feb 11, 2012)

I have missed thought of the day 

Welcome back WVW


----------



## Deleted member 13859 (Feb 11, 2012)

hi wvw

welcome back :welcome::welcome::heart:


tranivanman


----------



## Dezi (Feb 11, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> The road to success is not doing one thing 100% better, but doing one hundred things 1% better.




The road to success is always under construction.

 & one for you - welcome back.

The road to success is filled with women pushing their husbands along.

Dezi   c:


----------



## Justjack (Feb 11, 2012)

...... ahhhhh, she's back.  Welcome back to our world WVW, it's so much warmer with you in it


----------



## landyrubbertramp (Feb 11, 2012)

welcome bk wvw 
:wave:


----------



## Teffy (Feb 11, 2012)

Glad to see you back with another good thought for the day


----------



## runnach (Feb 12, 2012)

Dezi said:


> The road to success is always under construction.
> 
> & one for you - welcome back.
> 
> ...



I like that , the saying behind every good man is another has always slightly worried me :scared:

channa


----------



## scampa (Feb 12, 2012)

Well I must say that WVW isn't as efficient as she used to be.

It's tomorrow already, and where's our "thought for today"??

I just don't know what to think!!   :sleep-040:

(ps.  to avoid any misunderstandings by anyone, please add a liberal amount of LOL's where needed!)


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 12, 2012)

The weekends share a single thought for the day on the calendar but I've got a few old ones which never got posted so here's a Sunday special...

Yesterday is but today's memory, and tomorrow is today's dream (Kahill Gibran)


----------



## scampa (Feb 12, 2012)

I take back everything I said...  as efficient as always!!


----------



## Dezi (Feb 12, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> The weekends share a single thought for the day on the calendar but I've got a few old ones which never got posted so here's a Sunday special...
> 
> Yesterday is but today's memory, and tomorrow is today's dream (Kahill Gibran)



Yesterday is but today's forgotten memory ---- bloody old age


Three old men are at the doctor's office for a memory test. The doctor says to the first man, "What is three times three?"

"274," answers the man.

The doctor says to the second man, "It's your turn. What is three times three?"

"Tuesday," replies the second man.

The doctor says to the third man, "Okay, your turn. What's three times three?"

"Nine," says the third man.

"Brilliant!" says the doctor. "How did you get that?"

"Simple," says the third man. "I subtracted 274 from Tuesday."


Dezi  c:


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 12, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> The weekends share a single thought for the day on the calendar but I've got a few old ones which never got posted so here's a Sunday special...
> 
> Yesterday is but today's memory, and tomorrow is today's dream (Kahill Gibran)



Glad 2 see you back.

Don't let the idiots get you down, strong woman!!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 12, 2012)

Dezi said:


> Yesterday is but today's forgotten memory ---- bloody old age
> 
> 
> Three old men are at the doctor's office for a memory test. The doctor says to the first man, "What is three times three?"
> ...



 My kind of maths...


Ty for the laugh


----------



## tiggerjenna (Feb 12, 2012)

Welcome back to another strong kind hearted lady,, good to see you back,

BE STRONG ITS THE ONLY WAY TO BEAT EM 
XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 13, 2012)

*Monday 13 Feb - Thought for the day*

Books and friends should be few but good.  (Proverb)


----------



## Neckender (Feb 13, 2012)

The light at the end of my tunnel has been switched off for a very long time c:

John.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 13, 2012)

artheytrate said:


> The light at the end of my tunnel has been switched off for a very long time c:
> 
> John.



Well, switch it back on then. But maybe you might need to change the bulb or if the switch is rusty, give it some welly


----------



## Viktor (Feb 13, 2012)

Latest thought for my day is .......I'm amused!

Ha! Every now and then I see a little message 'This message is hidden' lol.....somone earned the distinction of being the first on my ignore list which funny enough came about not long after I posted my previous thought for the day!.....this person (no names mentioned) had posted a few argumentative comments and was a new poster I hadn't particularly noticed before....well done.....your comments were indicative of things to come so you earned the distinction of 1st name on my list lol!......(ignore*rant* over!)

....well not quite.....pity I can't ignore quotes that are posted of this persons comments by other people lol!!


----------



## Neckender (Feb 13, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> Well, switch it back on then. But maybe you might need to change the bulb or if the switch is rusty, give it some welly



Havn't got a shilling for the leccy. lend's a bob untill next week.

John.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 13, 2012)

artheytrate said:


> Havn't got a shilling for the leccy. lend's a bob untill next week.
> 
> John.



I'll give you a shilling if you work for it


----------



## Neckender (Feb 13, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> I'll give you a shilling if you work for it



Don't want anymore of that really, I work hard as it is,:sucks:

  just booked a long week-end off work back tomorrow.

2 years 10 months for retirement.

John.


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 13, 2012)

The council are changing the light at the end of the tunnel to a solar powered LED version to comply with their Eco performance scheme.

It will, however, take months to do, will require lengthy periods of diversion and cones and cost more than ten times the cost of anyone else doing it.

(but because they didn't plan properly, they are going to install the solar panel inside the tunnel so that vandals can't throw rocks at it)

Will the light ever go on???


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 14, 2012)

*Tuesday 14 Feb - Thought for the day*

Grief is the price we pay for love.


----------



## snowbirds (Feb 14, 2012)

*New Lights*

Hi Take care in the tunnel it may be a train coming the other way!!

Snowbirds.:scared::scared:





Bigpeetee said:


> The council are changing the light at the end of the tunnel to a solar powered LED version to comply with their Eco performance scheme.
> 
> It will, however, take months to do, will require lengthy periods of diversion and cones and cost more than ten times the cost of anyone else doing it.
> 
> ...


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 15, 2012)

*Wed 15 February - Thought for the day*

The way to develop self-confidence is to do the things you fear and get a record of successful experiences behind you (William Jennings Bryan)


(An american version of "Who dares, wins"?)


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 15, 2012)

It's a bit like asking a women how long she going to be before she is ready to go out and your fear is answering the age old question in the most diplomatic way that doesn't cause a furor quote" does my bum look big in this "unquote havent yet yet found a diplomatic answer tried all the complinments a and the naughty remarks stil ended up getting those dagger eyes that could cause global warming in 1 second flat


----------



## Dezi (Feb 15, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> The way to develop self-confidence is to do the things you fear and get a record of successful experiences behind you (William Jennings Bryan)
> 
> 
> (An american version of "Who dares, wins"?)



Speak softly and carry a big stick; you will go far ( American president Theodore Roosevelt )

Dezi   :scooter:


----------



## scampa (Feb 15, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> The way to develop self-confidence is to do the things you fear and get a record of successful experiences behind you (William Jennings Bryan)
> 
> 
> (An american version of "Who dares, wins"?)



I would agree with that.  Whenever I realized that it was just "fear" that put me off doing something, I got into the habit of just doing it anyway.  After a while, the next new daunting challenge never seemed so scary!

BTW, "Who Dares Wins" always reminds me of my years with the part-time SAS!    :ninja:

(and by part-time I mean only when I was dreaming)


----------



## Dezi (Feb 15, 2012)

scampa said:


> I would agree with that.  Whenever I realized that it was just "fear" that put me off doing something, I got into the habit of just doing it anyway.  After a while, the next new daunting challenge never seemed so scary!
> 
> BTW, "Who Dares Wins" always reminds me of my years with the part-time SAS!    :ninja:
> 
> (and by part-time I mean only when I was dreaming)




Salvation army songsters ?

Dezi   c:


----------



## Yogihughes (Feb 15, 2012)

Saturday and Sunday mob?


----------



## n brown (Feb 15, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> It's a bit like asking a women how long she going to be before she is ready to go out and your fear is answering the age old question in the most diplomatic way that doesn't cause a furor quote" does my bum look big in this "unquote havent yet yet found a diplomatic answer tried all the complinments a and the naughty remarks stil ended up getting those dagger eyes that could cause global warming in 1 second flat



the correct answer to this age old question is "no bigger than usual"---pure diplomacy


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 15, 2012)

n brown said:


> the correct answer to this age old question is "no bigger than usual"---pure diplomacy



Absolutely. Truthfully, but tactfully.


----------



## n brown (Feb 15, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> Absolutely. Truthfully, but tactfully.



course,i'm not mad enough to actually SAY it!


----------



## Neckender (Feb 15, 2012)

Workee, workee till you dropee. ( Jack Barker my late grandad )

John.


----------



## scampa (Feb 16, 2012)

Dezi said:


> Salvation army songsters ?



Nooo,  "Scampas' Active Stealthers",   a small group of stealth-campers, less well known than our rivals in the "C&CC"  (Covert & Crafty Campers!)


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 16, 2012)

*Thursday 16 February - Thought for the day*

If one does not know to which port one is sailing, no wind is favourable – Seneca


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 17, 2012)

*Thought for the day - Friday 17 February*

It is a grave error to allow any mechanical device to realise that you are in a hurry.


----------



## scampa (Feb 17, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> It is a grave error to allow any mechanical device to realise that you are in a hurry.



LOL..I like that one!!    :lol-053:


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 17, 2012)

mechanical items do have feelings find if you give it a name then it behaves better


----------



## n brown (Feb 17, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> mechanical items do have feelings find if you give it a name then it behaves better



that's so true,oldish chap,when i call my vw a *******ing kraut barsteward it usually does what its told[mind you, so does my wife and she's not german]


----------



## Teffy (Feb 17, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> It is a grave error to allow any mechanical device to realise that you are in a hurry.



This is so true of computer printers.  I really dislike printers, they drive me mad.  I've worked with many and I've never found one that didn't pull dirty tricks.  Sometimes asking them nicely works but mostly it doesn't! I'm sure they're responsible for many of my grey hairs.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 17, 2012)

Teffy said:


> This is so true of computer printers.  I really dislike printers, they drive me mad.  I've worked with many and I've never found one that didn't pull dirty tricks.  Sometimes asking them nicely works but mostly it doesn't! I'm sure they're responsible for many of my grey hairs.



Ditto, somehow they seem to know that the right time to inform you that the ink is low is when it's actually running out (or run out) and you desperately need to print that very important document. My current printer (Epson) is probably the best I've had but when the black ink runs out, it won't print at all until the empty cartridge is replaced, and I can't even print the document in coloured ink.


----------



## Teffy (Feb 17, 2012)

I got the new Kodak one because they claimed it was cheaper on ink and actually it goes through black cartridges like nobody's business.  Does give you fairly good warning that you need a new one, to be fair.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 17, 2012)

Teffy said:


> I got the new Kodak one because they claimed it was cheaper on ink and actually it goes through black cartridges like nobody's business.  Does give you fairly good warning that you need a new one, to be fair.



I buy ink in a job lot through Amazon, usually about a dozen each time, it usually works out about £1 per cartridge. I did try refilling them but, yes, you guessed... there was more ink all over me than there was in the cartridge.... :mad1:


----------



## Teffy (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, you are definitely another member of the printer fan club!:mad2:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 17, 2012)

And why is that if you have some printed papers in your hand whilst dashing 10 foot to the car in the rain, the ink runs and smudges everywhere but when you try refilling cartridges and get black ink all over your fingers, down the sides of the nails etc, the damn stuff won't wash off for days???    :mad2:


----------



## Teffy (Feb 17, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> And why is that if you have some printed papers in your hand whilst dashing 10 foot to the car in the rain, the ink runs and smudges everywhere but when you try refilling cartridges and get black ink all over your fingers, down the sides of the nails etc, the damn stuff won't wash off for days???    :mad2:


Ha! Never really thought about that but you are absolutely right.  Must be designed only to be water-soluble on paper, neat chemical trick, that.
And why do printers hate envelopes so much? They get stuck, they crinkle up, they slip to the side so that the address is skewed, they print on the wrong side, they miss off the bottom line with the postcode - and on and on and on!

Think this should have gone in Rants, really!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 18, 2012)

*Saturday 18 February - Thought for the day*

No man ever steps in the same river twice, for it’s not the same river and he’s not the same man (Heraclitus)


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 18, 2012)

well it cant be the  same as the water flows ,and the man gets older so that is common sense.

as regard printer got old epson 6600 in cupboad dont use it that often cheap ink cart work ok in it only about£7 for both it does what it suppose to no fancy gizmos dont need it for photos as they cheap enough to get printed off these days and how may people still have photo albums ,tend to store mine online and  on dvd


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 19, 2012)

*Sunday 19 February - Sunday Special Thought for the day*

Especially for our wild camping canine friends...

“Dogs are our link to paradise. They don't know evil or jealousy or discontent. To sit with a dog on a hillside on a glorious afternoon is to be back in Eden, where doing nothing was not boring - it was peace.” - Milan Kundera (Czech Novelist, Playwright and Poet, b.1929)


----------



## Robmac (Feb 19, 2012)

Will somebody please tell my dog that she doesn't know evil, jealousy or discontent!


----------



## Teffy (Feb 19, 2012)

That is such a lovely thought.  I have to say, however, that our little old terrier Sky seems to get jealous when we fuss our greyhound, Breeze.  He always pushes in and demands a fuss too.  If my husband sits next to me on the sofa, he jumps up between us and wants to be included.  He just wants to join in any love that's going, he's so lovable.


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 20, 2012)

my thought for the day where is it it aint here lol


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 20, 2012)

*Monday 20 February - Thought for the day*

"Cainophobia" is the fear of newness.


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 20, 2012)

I SCARED CAUSE  someone posted something new on here  and it a big word lol


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 20, 2012)

Don't be so cainophobic!


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 20, 2012)

there they go again using big posh words lol


----------



## n brown (Feb 20, 2012)

when i was a lad it meant fear of the headmaster


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 21, 2012)

*Tuesday 21 February - Thought for the day*

Ambition is a poor excuse for not having enough sense to be lazy.


----------



## n brown (Feb 21, 2012)

thats a bit deep for this time of the morning,i'll give it further thought after a little snooze


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 21, 2012)

I just going to be lazy and not think of a reply to the thought of the day ,got scared yesterday by big word,.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 21, 2012)

Can't be bothered to be lazy, but put me in charge anyway!


----------



## Teffy (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm still suffering from that one about mechanical devices realising you're in a hurry.  Yesterday I had an urgent report to type out and edit from a dictation tape and my machine died after the first sentence!  My husband managed to fix it so I got going on it this morning, only to discover that the machine it had been dictated onto had the hiccups and missed little bits here and there.  I managed to invent most of them but had to send it back with a couple of holes in it. Both machines knew it was a rush job, obviously!  I hate machines!!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 21, 2012)

Teffy said:


> I'm still suffering from that one about mechanical devices realising you're in a hurry.  Yesterday I had an urgent report to type out and edit from a dictation tape and my machine died after the first sentence!  My husband managed to fix it so I got going on it this morning, only to discover that the machine it had been dictated onto had the hiccups and missed little bits here and there.  I managed to invent most of them but had to send it back with a couple of holes in it. Both machines knew it was a rush job, obviously!  I hate machines!!



That reminds me of my shorthand which was part of the first year of my degree way back in the mists of time.. writing it down was ok most of the time but we were advised to leave a gap if struggling with a certain word and to go back and write it in at the end of the sentence. By the end of the sentence, I'd forgotten I'd left a gap. 

Reading it back was a nightmare, a bit like text language, with all the vowels missing, just the consonants, so a hastily scribbled word such as "tell", if the vowel wasn't added, could have been tall, toll, till, tale, tail, tile etc. And then if there was a gap I had to try to guess what the missing word should be. It used to take me ages to read it back, I'm sure it would have been far quicker just to write it in longhand, and there was often much guesswork, especially if some time had passed (eg lecture notes, not looked at again until exam time months later). 

Needless to say, although I scraped a pass for shorthand, I never really used it in work, although it's come in handy on the odd occasion and it's good for writing secret messages in my diary, like pin codes, passwords etc. If I can't read it back, no-one else would be able to! :lol-053:


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 21, 2012)

i just write stufff normally no one can read my writing


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 22, 2012)

*Wednesday 22 February - Thought for the day*

When everything is coming your way, you're in the wrong lane.


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 22, 2012)

in other words when in france remember to drive on the left


----------



## Bigpeetee (Feb 22, 2012)

*My Thought for the Day*

It's blowing a gale and pouring down, do I really need to finish of those half done jobs outside today like I promised?

After all, they've waited so long now another couple of days won't hurt surely????


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 23, 2012)

*Thursday 23 February - Thought for the day*

Indecision is the key to flexibility.


(I like this one  )


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 23, 2012)

the decision i made on this post is not to be flexible just to say it not true


----------



## scampa (Feb 23, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> Indecision is the key to flexibility.
> 
> 
> (I like this one  )



Not sure if I like it or not, so I must be pretty flexible!


----------



## Teffy (Feb 23, 2012)

Me to Husband - Do you want tea or a cold drink?
Husband to me - Cold drink please
Me - Orange juice or blackcurrant
H - Orange please - no, blackcurrant.  Or shall I just have water?
Me - Which?
H - Oh, I'll have tea I think.

This is the shortened version! Don't talk to me about indecision!!


----------



## Kerri (Feb 23, 2012)

of course I don't look busy... I did it right the first time.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

*Friday 24 February - Thought for the day*

Never use a big word when a diminutive one would suffice.


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 24, 2012)

ok


----------



## Rubbertramp (Feb 24, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> Never use a big word when a diminutive one would suffice.



Or that famous women's proverb........"Why use ten words when fifty thousand will do"


----------



## Firefox (Feb 25, 2012)

WVW & Rigg-The-Pig are away this weekend. So, to ensure no disruption to your service, today's thought has been passed on to be posted on her behalf  :

*"When everything's coming your way, you're in the wrong lane*"


----------



## Firefox (Feb 25, 2012)

That's what I was told to post. I don't read this column, so I've no idea if  it was posted before... but if it has, you probably didn't reflect on it enough the first time!

So, off you trot, and get reflecting....    :tongue: :lol-053:


----------



## scampa (Feb 25, 2012)

Until normal service is resumed, how about this for a substitute thought.....

*"If you see someone without a smile, give them one of yours!"*


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 25, 2012)

what happens if you dont have a smile then do u have to give them a grummpy look to compensate for that or do you steal one now that would not be right


----------



## scampa (Feb 25, 2012)

You can always find a smile somewhere, just sometimes you have to look a bit harder!


----------



## Teffy (Feb 25, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> what happens if you dont have a smile then do u have to give them a grummpy look to compensate for that or do you steal one now that would not be right



You always have a smile, silly fellow!  If you're looking grumpy, just turn upside down!


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 25, 2012)

it hard to turn upside when your up to your neck in it


----------



## kimbowbill (Feb 26, 2012)

basildog said:


> Now you have gone and done it !
> All confused now
> Am still reflecting on the other one !



:raofl::raofl::raofl::raofl:


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 26, 2012)

so confusion still reigns here well my thought for the day is why bother theres always tommorrow and tommorow never comes


----------



## Firefox (Feb 26, 2012)

Normal service to be resumed tomorrow :cheers::

*"Good friendship is like a violin. The music may stop now and again, but the strings will always be there to comfort you when you need them"*


----------



## Teffy (Feb 26, 2012)

Do you know, I'm really not very keen on violins.  Give me a guitar any day. :cool1:


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 27, 2012)

Firefox said:


> Normal service to be resumed tomorrow :cheers::
> 
> my thought for today is where is the thought for today as it is today already lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Firefox (Feb 27, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> Firefox said:
> 
> 
> > Normal service to be resumed tomorrow :cheers::
> ...


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you to Firefox for holding the fort in our absence, sorry about the confusion, my fault, I looked at the wrong date when I gave him Saturday's thought for the day. 

By way of apology, here's an oldie but goodie, especially dedicated to Rigg the pig, who did me proud in his competition on Saturday, clearing the 6 foot scale (a wooden vertical wall) for the first time ever, not bad for a dog who is 9 in 2 weeks and who had never seen the scale before last May...  he's had a lovely weekend with his doggy friends and we've loved spending 3 nights in the BWV (although having hookup to run an elec heater was a welcome luxury) and RTP is now fast asleep in his own bed at home. I swear he's smiling in his sleep. 

*Let sleeping dogs lie*


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 27, 2012)

Teffy said:


> Do you know, I'm really not very keen on violins.  Give me a guitar any day. :cool1:



oh dear  I was going to take my violin to the next meet. I'm not brilliant, I only started playing again about 6 months ago, after not touching it for nearly 30 years, but I can play a mean "Wild Rover"...


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 27, 2012)

Glad yoiu had good time not saying a lot wont hijack this thread it did get confusing with you not her ifelt sorry for those who got confused


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorry for the confusion, I asked Firefox to deputise as I didn't think I'd get dongle reception whilst away (which I didn't). 

Would readers prefer Firefox to deputise again in the future, or should I ask different people, to vary it a little?


----------



## Teffy (Feb 27, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> oh dear  I was going to take my violin to the next meet. I'm not brilliant, I only started playing again about 6 months ago, after not touching it for nearly 30 years, but I can play a mean "Wild Rover"...



Hi WVW,
Glad you had a happy and successful weekend with your lovely doggy.  I expect I would enjoy your violin but I'm not likely to get to a meet in the foreseeable future.  Live music is great, I never learned to play anything but my husband plays guitar when he's in the right mood.


----------



## scampa (Feb 28, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> Sorry for the confusion, I asked Firefox to deputise as I didn't think I'd get dongle reception whilst away (which I didn't).
> 
> Would readers prefer Firefox to deputise again in the future, or should I ask different people, to vary it a little?



Hi WVW,  I'd guess that everyone would be happy for Firefox to deputise for you when needed, so long as that's ok with him of course? (and you promise not to supply him with the wrong info!).

But whatever you do, don't worry too much if you can't provide a daily thought every day without fail.  There will be times when you're away from the internet for days, planned or otherwise, and I'm sure everyone will understand and patiently await your return!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 28, 2012)

*Tuesday 28 February - Thought for the day*

(Normal service is now resumed...)

*An open mind is wonderful if matching mouth is not included*


----------



## Dezi (Feb 28, 2012)

It has been my experience that   "somebody with a narrow mind often has an open mouth"


Dezi    c:


----------



## Firefox (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm happy to do it if needed, though others have also filled in with some good ones too 

And it got me reading this thread. It's strange how some threads you read and some you don't, but once you get into one, you tend to stick with it!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 28, 2012)

Firefox said:


> I'm happy to do it if needed, though others have also filled in with some good ones too
> 
> And it got me reading this thread. It's strange how some threads you read and some you don't, but once you get into one, you tend to stick with it!



:wacko:  hooray! I was looking for a "shocked and horrified" smiley and meant to reply to your post admitting that you weren't a reader of this thread with it! 

I know what you mean though, some threads seem to have their own little community of members. Oldish Hippy's Who's awake thread is the same. I think it's quite nice. But it's good to have fresh blood, so to speak. 

There's lots of threads I don't read, unless I'm so bored that I can't find anything else to do which is rare and tends to be when I can't sleep. I don't bother with any threads about travelling abroad as I can't see myself going abroad this year in the Tranny, and I don't bother with threads specifically about certain models of MHs etc. But I usually look at anything to do with electrics, transit vans, converting, local areas, dogs etc or simply threads with a catchy or intriguing title which catch my eye.


----------



## Firefox (Feb 28, 2012)

Likewise, travel abroad is in the past and hopefully the future for me but not at the moment. I read about specific vans sometimes, but it's often too specific for me.

In a way I have a soft spot for "thought for the day" because it always used to be on Radio 4 which my parents had on in the morning in the late 70's/80's. The downside was that although they often had a good theme, it was usually delivered by an Anglican Bishop or similar, and that little threat of some stab at religious indoctrination to accompany the thought was always there in the background, if not actually exercised in every delivery.

However, I am sure thought for the day here, will go from strength to strength! Canalsman may even chip in with his POI for the day :lol-053:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 28, 2012)

Firefox said:


> Canalsman may even chip in with his POI for the day :lol-053:



:idea: Excellent idea. Come on Canalsman, how about it?


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 28, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> :idea: Excellent idea. Come on Canalsman, how about it?



Good idea


----------



## Canalsman (Feb 28, 2012)

I'll make it a 'Lucky Dip' I think ...

So it'll be a mixed bag all round England, Wales & Scotland. With the present POI download file it will take rather more than 10 years before we start all over again!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 29, 2012)

*Wednesday 29 February - Thought for the day*

*When in charge, ponder; when in trouble, delegate; when in doubt, mumble.*


----------



## Teffy (Feb 29, 2012)

My youngest used to watch a cartoon called Henry's Cat and he used to say "When in doubt, go back to bed"!


----------



## Robmac (Feb 29, 2012)

Teffy said:


> My youngest used to watch a cartoon called Henry's Cat and he used to say "When in doubt, go back to bed"!



Remember it well! My kids watched it not me!


----------



## oldish hippy (Feb 29, 2012)

When in charge, ponder; when in trouble, delegate; when in doubt, mumble.
*NO* 
When in charge,delegate ; when in trouble,mumble ; when in doubt, ponder.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 1, 2012)

*Thursday 1 March - Thought for the day*

*Injustice anywhere is a threat to justice everywhere*


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 1, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> When in charge, ponder; when in trouble, delegate; when in doubt, mumble.
> *NO*
> When in charge,delegate ; when in trouble,mumble ; when in doubt, ponder.



I agree, your version is much better.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 2, 2012)

*Thought for the day - Friday 2 March*

*New music is old music played twice as fast and half as well (James Douglass Morrison)*


edit : "like" (there isn't a "like" button on your own posts)

second edit : sorry Scampa and Robmac, I've lost your "likes" after I edited this   you'll just have to "like" it again


----------



## Robmac (Mar 2, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> New music is old music played twice as fast and half as well (James Douglass Morrison)



Very appropriate these days, a lot of 'new' songs are covers and youngsters have no idea that they are revamped old songs. (including Jim Morrison's).

Mind you the Doors also covered some older songs!


----------



## Teffy (Mar 2, 2012)

James Douglass Morrison sounds a right grumpy old devil - probably that extra "s".  There's nice music all the time, old and new, all different kinds.  It's a good thing we don't all like the same or it would be a dull old world.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 3, 2012)

New music *is* old music without too much qualification.

There's only 8 notes in a western scale, and a limited number of rhythms so somewhere along the line many things will sound like previous works at least in some places.

Different bands can bring a totally different dimension to the same or similar styles though. That's the power of music, even an old tune played in a certain way can give you a new buzz. I want to choose what that buzz is myself though, rather than being hyped at about what is supposed to be the new sound. 

I'm sure (well I hope!) James is being more cynical about the process of hype rather than the music itself.


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 3, 2012)

well there not a lot of new music i like so dont know if it is the same, just know that i got enough here to last me ages and if i like then i buy it. so dl it first then if i going to play it it a lot then i buy it .Sorry to say this and cause a furour digital music is not the same as vinyl to harsh no warmth in it ,can tweak it but still dont get the ambeance .


----------



## Robmac (Mar 3, 2012)

Firefox said:


> I'm sure (well I hope!) James is being more cynical about the process of hype rather than the music itself.



Unfortunately we can't really ask him. He's been dead for 30 years!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 3, 2012)

*Saturday 3 March - Thought for the day*

*The greatest of faults, I should say, is to be conscious of none *
(Thomas Carlyle 1795 – 1881, Scottish satirical writer, essayist, historian and teacher)


----------



## Teffy (Mar 3, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> *The greatest of faults, I should say, is to be conscious of none *
> (Thomas Carlyle 1795 – 1881, Scottish satirical writer, essayist, historian and teacher)



Oh dear, that sounds very severe!  It makes me feel as if we've all been naughty and should sit in the corner and reflect on our bad behaviour!  Please miss, I'll be good tomorrow!


----------



## maingate (Mar 3, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> *The greatest of faults, I should say, is to be conscious of none *
> (Thomas Carlyle 1795 – 1881, Scottish satirical writer, essayist, historian and teacher)



That's rubbish. 

BTW, I used to be vain....... now I am perfect. :dance:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

*Sunday 4 March - Thought for the day - Sunday Special*

I've been trying to decide what to post today and have decided, for a change, to post a poem - one of my favourites and which I think is quite appropriate for a roving wild camper...


*The Road Not Taken
(Robert Frost)*

Two roads diverged in a yellow wood,
And sorry I could not travel both
And be one traveller, long I stood
And looked down one as far as I could
To where it bent in the undergrowth.

Then took the other, as just as fair,
And having perhaps the better claim,
Because it was grassy and wanted wear;
Though as for that the passing there
Had worn them really about the same.

And both that morning equally lay
In leaves no step had trodden black.
Oh, I kept the first for another day!
Yet knowing how way leads on to way,
I doubted if I should ever come back.

I shall be telling this with a sigh
Somewhere ages and ages hence:
Two roads diverged in a wood, and I--
I took the one less travelled by,
And that has made all the difference.


----------



## scampa (Mar 4, 2012)

A great choice WVW! That's also one of my favourites and as you say, well suited to us travellers and wildcampers.

Keep them coming!


----------



## jamesmarshall (Mar 4, 2012)

Here's a favourite of mine WVW. A bit mystical but up there with my love of the countryside; The Way Through The Woods, by Kipling.

They shut the road through the woods
Seventy years ago.
Weather and rain have undone it again,
And now you would never know
There was once a road through the woods
Before they planted the trees.
It is underneath the coppice and heath,
And the thin anemones.
Only the keeper sees
That, where the ring-dove broods,
And the badgers roll at ease,
There was once a road through the woods.

Yet, if you enter the woods
Of a summer evening late,
When the night-air cools on the trout-ringed pools
Where the otter whistles his mate.
(They fear not men in the woods,
Because they see so few)
You will hear the beat of a horse's feet,
And the swish of a skirt in the dew,
Steadily cantering through
The misty solitudes,
As though they perfectly knew
The old lost road through the woods.   .   .   .
But there is no road through the woods.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks James, I don't know that one, it's lovely.


----------



## Teffy (Mar 4, 2012)

Two beautiful poems in one day!  Thank you for both of them.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 5, 2012)

*Monday 5 March - Thought for the day*

*I don't know the key to success, but the key to failure is to try to please everyone (Bill Cosby)*



(Another one particularly appropriate for this forum! )


----------



## scampa (Mar 5, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> (Another one particularly appropriate for this forum! )



I don't know what you could possibly mean?!


----------



## Teffy (Mar 5, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> *I don't know the key to success, but the key to failure is to try to please everyone (Bill Cosby)[/B
> 
> *


*

See this is obviously where I keep going wrong!*


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 6, 2012)

*Tuesday 6 March - Thought for the day*

As scarce as truth is, the supply has always been in excess of demand.


----------



## Dezi (Mar 6, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> As scarce as truth is, the supply has always been in excess of demand.



"I don't want any yes-men around me. I want everybody to tell me the truth even if it costs them their jobs."  
Samuel Goldwyn

Dezi  c:


----------



## maingate (Mar 6, 2012)

Never believe what you read on the internet......... William Shakespeare.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 7, 2012)

When stupidity is a sufficient explanation, there is no need to have recourse to any other.


----------



## Teffy (Mar 7, 2012)

True - stupidity explains most things that people do. Or lack of thought, which is much the same thing.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 7, 2012)

Appliance of this maxim would save a lot of people a lot of grief!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 8, 2012)

*Thursday 8 March - Thought for the day*

*It doesn't matter what you do, it only matters what you say you've done and what you're going to do. *


----------



## Bigpeetee (Mar 8, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> *It doesn't matter what you do, it only matters what you say you've done and what you're going to do. *



I've done lot's of stuff n I'm going to do more stuff, when I get a round tuit.


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 8, 2012)

Bigpeetee said:


> ... when I get a round tuit.



I'm sure you can get them on eBay


----------



## Teffy (Mar 9, 2012)

Canalsman said:


> I'm sure you can get them on eBay



I expect you can.  I bought one years ago at a car boot sale.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry for missing Friday, was just too busy, full day meeting - yawn..., and then lots of stuff to catch up on this evening.


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 10, 2012)

it was noted in the record wvw lol


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 10, 2012)

Oooops... will try harder...


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 10, 2012)

*Saturday 10 March - Thought for the day*

*The more crap you put up with, the more crap you are going to get*


----------



## Dezi (Mar 10, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> *The more crap you put up with, the more crap you are going to get*



If You Can Get Others To Believe Your Crap, You Will Be Successful, But If You Believe It Yourself You Are In Trouble. = Old Arfur 1769 

Dezi    :scooter:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 10, 2012)

*Sunday 11 March - Thought for the day Sunday Special*

I'm off to RH in a minute and won't have reception tomorrow so am posting early so you don't miss out...

*It’s important that people know what you stand for. It’s equally important that they know what you won’t stand for. (Mary Waldrop)*


----------



## Canalsman (Mar 10, 2012)

Have a nice time


----------



## Teffy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hope you've had a good weekend, Jess.

I liked this funny thought -
"If a man is alone in a forest with no woman within a hundred miles, is he still wrong?"

My opinion is yes.  I know that's very naughty of me.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 12, 2012)

Sorry, no thought of the day today cos I ended up staying another night at RH and still haven't been home yet - went straight to my IT class from RH so am pretending to be doing an excel spreadsheet at the moment, whilst catching up on the past 48 hours forum news. 

Had a good time at RH - met up with Firefox and we swigged pear juice on Sat night. There was another MH in the quarry which turned out to be Tullytom (hello to Mike and Linda from Berwick, and sorry again about knocking on your van by mistake on Sat night, hope you had a good journey back home). 

Class is finished now so will post more later...


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 12, 2012)

excuse me  on the phone to teacher lol


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 13, 2012)

*Tuesday 13 March - Thought for the day*

*Anyone in good enough condition to run three miles a day is in good enough condition not to have to*


----------



## Teffy (Mar 13, 2012)

Not fair! Now you're discriminating against us old creaky ones!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 13, 2012)

Don't worry Teffy, I'd struggle to run 3 miles! I know I'm no spring chicken but don't consider myself old, well not that old, anyway!


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 13, 2012)

Anyone in good enough condition to run three miles a day is in good enough condition not to have to .

why would you run three miles i wouldnt i take the car ok i can think of only one reason to run three miles and i am not telling nobody lol


Teffy 
Not fair! Now you're discriminating against us old creaky ones i agree with this


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 14, 2012)

*Wednesday 14 March - Thought for the day*

*Education is a progressive discovery of our own ignorance (Will Durant).*


----------



## Dezi (Mar 14, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> *Education is a progressive discovery of our own ignorance (Will Durant).*






One thing only I know, and that is that I know nothing. =  Socrates  450 BC

Dezi   c:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 15, 2012)

*Thursday 15 March - Thought for the day*

Specially dedicated to Oldish Hippy...

*Inside every older person is a younger person wondering what the hell happened*


----------



## Firefox (Mar 15, 2012)

It's amazing how many people hardly change as they get older.


----------



## n brown (Mar 15, 2012)

,inside every young person is an old person waiting to happen


----------



## Teffy (Mar 15, 2012)

Whenever I look in the mirror I wonder who this funny old woman is and where did I go?


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 15, 2012)

oh Teffy, bless you, that's really sad. :sad:

But I know what you mean, I look in the mirror and wonder who that middle aged woman is looking back at me... where did my youth go?!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 16, 2012)

*Friday 16 March - Thought for the day*

*No matter how much you honour your parents as an adult, it will not make up for your behaviour as a child - Lesser's Law*


----------



## maingate (Mar 16, 2012)

*Looking at this from the opposite direction:
*
Treat your kids well ........ as they will choose your Retirement Home.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm not a fan of this Lesser's law. To start with, it's presumptuous. Who is to say we can't make up for past behaviour; this all depends on the individuals involved. Sometimes we can, and our relationships will be all the stronger for it. Secondly some people find it very difficult to behave nicely as teenagers or children, but regret that later on when their body chemistry settles down.

I like to be positive thinking, and always look to improve on what has gone by. This law is negative. The only way you could view it positively, is as an encouragement to behave as well as you can when you are young. But later in life it is of no use. Bridges are there to be rebuilt and made stronger if circumstance allows.


----------



## red ted (Mar 16, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> oh Teffy, bless you, that's really sad. :sad:
> 
> But I know what you mean, I look in the mirror and wonder who that middle aged woman is looking back at me... where did my youth go?!


Girls the youth and  beauty Are still there, just covered in experience


----------



## n brown (Mar 16, 2012)

i look in the mirror and i'm just surprised i'm still here!how did i survive the sixties seventies and eighties,the motorbikes the cars,the fags,drink,drugs,electric shocks and swimming near misses.and of course a lot of friends and acquaintances didn't make it.but i did and that makes me pretty cheerful,and i certainly don't mind a few[!] wrinkles and losing my hair,not a bad swap!


----------



## Teffy (Mar 16, 2012)

red ted said:


> Girls the youth and  beauty Are still there, just covered in experience



What a lovely thing to say, thank you!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 17, 2012)

*Saturday 17 March - Thought for the day*

*The illiterate of the 21st century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn, and relearn. (Alvin Toffler)*


----------



## Teffy (Mar 17, 2012)

The illiterate of the 21st century are those not fully conversant with computers.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 18, 2012)

*Sunday 18 March - Thought for the day Sunday Special*

*when I was 5 years old, my mother always told me that happiness was the key to life. When I went to school, they asked me what I wanted to be when I grew up. I wrote down "happy". They told me I didn't understand the assignment, and I told them they didn't understand life (John Lennon)*


----------



## Teffy (Mar 18, 2012)

Dear old John  - how he is missed.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 19, 2012)

*Monday 10 March - Thought for the day*

Everyone is entitled to their own opinions. No one is entitled to their own facts. (James Schlessinger)


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 20, 2012)

*Tuesday 20 March - Thought for the day*

*Apples are more effective at keeping people awake in the morning than caffeine*



Note to OH - STOP EATING APPLES IN BED!!!  :lol-053:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 21, 2012)

*Wednesday 21 March - Thought for the day*

*When somebody you greatly admire and respect appears to be thinking deep thoughts he or she is probably thinking about lunch*


----------



## Teffy (Mar 21, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> *When somebody you greatly admire and respect appears to be thinking deep thoughts he or she is probably thinking about lunch*



You've met my husband already!!!


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 21, 2012)

i dont think told it dangerous


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

*Thursday 22 March - Thought for the day*

*Intelligence is like a river. The deeper it is, the less noise it makes. *


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 22, 2012)

now theres a deep thought


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm keeping quiet...


----------



## red ted (Mar 23, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> *Intelligence is like a river. The deeper it is, the less noise it makes. *


my girlfriend wanted to be seen in something long and flowing so i threw her in the river


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 23, 2012)

red ted said:


> my girlfriend wanted to be seen in something long and flowing so i threw her in the river



Tut...


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 23, 2012)

*Friday 23 March - Thought for the day*

*No matter how often a lie is shown to be false, there will remain a percentage of people who believe it to be true.*


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 23, 2012)

do we believe what the goverment tell us and do we believe in what they say is at area 51 do we bo********** think that was thought up by a member of parliment


----------



## Teffy (Mar 23, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> *No matter how often a lie is shown to be false, there will remain a percentage of people who believe it to be true.*



This is surely the principle that all governments work on.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 24, 2012)

It worked for Tony Bliar... he even won an election after lying about the reasons for war. A true master of deceit with oratory to match.


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 24, 2012)

there you go perfect examplle it was a politician that wrote or his spin doctor they are the only people i know with some many words for black well it a dark grey, no it a deep blue. no it a coulour with all the white removed it is still black at theend of the day nice one firefox


----------



## jamesmarshall (Mar 24, 2012)

Just come across this as I'm reading Raymond Chandler's 'Farewell My Lovely':
"The pursuit of knowledge brother, is the askin' of many questions".
I thought it fitted this website perfectly.
Jim


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 24, 2012)

*Saturday 24 March - Thought for the day*

*The man who strikes first admits that his ideas have given out (Chinese proverb)*


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 25, 2012)

*Sunday 25 March - Thought for the day Sunday Special*

In view of Phil's recent thread, Why do we do it?, and due to the fact that it's a lovely warm spring day and I'm off for my first proper overnight wild camp in the BWV in a minute...

*“The secret of happiness is freedom. The secret of freedom is courage.” (Thucydides, Ancient Greek historian and author, 460-404 BC*


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 25, 2012)

so say what you think think what you say have nice time rigg ,you take wvw for a nice stroll and dont snore to loud because you only get shouted at.Make sure that tennis ball is packed where you can find it .


----------



## Teffy (Mar 25, 2012)

Hope you and Rigg found both happiness and freedom.  It's late and I messed that up.


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 27, 2012)

Tuesday 27 March - Thought for the day 

*Before you criticise someone, you should walk a mile in their shoes. That way, when you criticise them, you're a mile away and you have their shoes.*


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 27, 2012)

I  am not wearing your high heels wvw lol


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 28, 2012)

*Wednesday 28 March - thought for the day*

*When you choose the lesser of two evils, always remember that it is still an evil.*


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 28, 2012)

just dont choose either offer them to someone else


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 30, 2012)

*Thursday 29 March - Thought for the day*

*It is far more impressive when others discover your good qualities without your help.*



(posted late due to a busy day yesterday and forum being offline :-()


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 30, 2012)

*Friday 30 March - thought for the day*

*One's freedom stops where someone else's begins (Rousseau)*


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 30, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> *It is far more impressive when others discover your good qualities without your help.*
> 
> 
> 
> (posted late due to a busy day yesterday and forum being offline :-()


poor excuse but your forgiven lol


----------



## Firefox (Mar 30, 2012)

Is it possible to help someone discover your good or even bad qualities  ? Surely people just be and do for the most part. 

Though the sketches of Nicey and Smashy, Harry Enfield/Whitehouse, the two DJ's (I do a lot of work for charity, mate) do come to mind!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Mar 31, 2012)

*Saturday 21 March - Thought for the day*

Sorry it's late today, another busy day - making curtains for the van, but here it is...

*The only substitute for good manners is fast reflexes*


----------



## Teffy (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't think there is any substitute for good manners.   Sometimes I wonder where they've all gone.


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 31, 2012)

the quick reflexes you learn when your dad clips your earhole for not saying please or thankyou


----------



## whitevanwoman (Apr 1, 2012)

*Thought for the day - Sunday 1 April - Sunday Special*

In honour of the day, some wisdom about fools...

*It has been said that there is no fool like an old fool, except a young fool. But the young fool has first to grow up to be an old fool to realize what a damn fool he was when he was a young fool.
Harold MacMillan*

*Talk sense to a fool and he calls you foolish.
Euripides*

*I have always observed that to succeed in the world one should seem a fool, but be wise.
Charles de Montesquieu*

*A fool must now and then be right, by chance.
William Cowper*

*The great pleasure of a dog is that you may make a fool of yourself with him and not only will he not scold you, but he will make a fool of himself too.
Samuel Butler*



And finally...

*A fine quotation is a diamond in the hand of a man of wit and a pebble in the hand of a fool.
Joseph Roux*


----------



## Teffy (Apr 1, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> In honour of the day, some wisdom about fools...
> 
> 
> *The great pleasure of a dog is that you may make a fool of yourself with him and not only will he not scold you, but he will make a fool of himself too.
> Samuel Butler*



Isn't that just such a lovely truth?  I wish there were more people who were like dogs.


----------



## maingate (Apr 1, 2012)

Teffy said:


> Isn't that just such a lovely truth?  I wish there were more people who were like dogs.



I can do anything a dog can do.

Except lick my own backside (I cleaned that up slightly). :tongue:


----------



## Teffy (Apr 1, 2012)

So glad to hear that!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Apr 1, 2012)

maingate said:


> I can do anything a dog can do.
> 
> Except lick my own backside (I cleaned that up slightly). :tongue:



I have yet to meet a man who can listen to me with great concentration without saying a word, whilst I rant, rave or rabbit on, and who will then give me a hug immediately afterwards and / or then go to bed and stay there


----------



## whitevanwoman (Apr 2, 2012)

*Monday 2 April - Thought for the day*

*A pessimist is a man who, given the choice of two evils, chooses both.*


----------



## Dezi (Apr 2, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> *A pessimist is a man who, given the choice of two evils, chooses both.*






A pessimist is a man who thinks all women are bad. ---  An optimist is a man who really hopes that they are.


Dezi    c:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Apr 3, 2012)

*Tuesday 3 April - Thought for the day*

*For every action, there is an equal and opposite criticism.*


----------



## vindiboy (Apr 3, 2012)

The only thing you can be sure of is that you can be sure of nothing.


----------



## scampa (Apr 3, 2012)

vindiboy said:


> The only thing you can be sure of is that you can be sure of nothing.



Hmmm...... I'm not sure about that!


----------



## vindiboy (Apr 3, 2012)

Today is the tomorrow you worried about yesterday!


----------



## tugga (Apr 4, 2012)

*Counting Time is not as important as making Time count.​*


----------



## Firefox (Apr 4, 2012)

> The only thing you can be sure of is that you can be sure of nothing



On a known physical level, according to entropy, that's all we can be sure of for the fate of the universe :lol-053:


----------



## whitevanwoman (Apr 4, 2012)

*Wednesday 4 April - Thought for the day*

*It's a simple task to make a subject complex, but a complex task to make it simple.*



(Firefox - please note this, with regard to showing me how to wire in my leisure battery )


----------



## whitevanwoman (Apr 5, 2012)

*Thursday 5 April - Thought for the day*

*A smile is a curve that can set a lot of things straight.*


----------



## scampa (Apr 5, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> *A smile is a curve that can set a lot of things straight.*



Nice one WVW!


----------



## oldish hippy (Apr 5, 2012)

but I can think of curves that make me smile cough cough lol {wont add the rest of it }


----------



## Teffy (Apr 5, 2012)

whitevanwoman said:


> *A smile is a curve that can set a lot of things straight.*



Sweet!!!!


----------



## Firefox (Apr 7, 2012)

Posted on behalf of WVW from Harefest music and beer festival:
*
40 is the old age of youth, 50 is the youth of old age (Victor Hugo)*


----------



## whitevanwoman (Apr 8, 2012)

*Sunday 8 March - Thought for the day Easter Sunday Special*

In view of what me and Firefox have been up to over the past 36 hours, I thought this most appropriate...

*Music is a moral law - it gives wings to the mind. A soul to the universe. Flight to the imagination. A charm to the sadness.  A life to everything.  (Plato)*

("And bad knees to those who dance too much"- Whitevanwoman  :wacko


----------



## kimbowbill (Apr 9, 2012)

Sounds like you've had a great time, i should have been there, gutted, but really glad you've had fun, if youve got any pics for us??? would be nice to see them Jess n Vern xx


----------



## Teffy (Apr 9, 2012)

kimbowbill said:


> Sounds like you've had a great time, i should have been there, gutted, but really glad you've had fun, if youve got any pics for us??? would be nice to see them Jess n Vern xx



Me too.


----------



## Firefox (Apr 9, 2012)

*Monday 9 April - Thought for the day*

This is WVW posting using Firefox's laptop, and instead of a thought for the day today, in view of today's adventures which I'll tell you about later, I've decided to post some insight from Climbing hills | Off-road driving techniques...

*Steep hills can be one of the trickiest obstacles you're likely to  encounter while driving off-road. Not only have you got a gradient to  contend with, but gravity is also working against you.*

The story will follow in due course...


----------



## scampa (Apr 9, 2012)

Firefox said:


> This is WVW posting using Firefox's laptop, and instead of a thought for the day today, in view of today's adventures which I'll tell you about later, I've decided to post some insight from Climbing hills | Off-road driving techniques...
> 
> *Steep hills can be one of the trickiest obstacles you're likely to  encounter while driving off-road. Not only have you got a gradient to  contend with, but gravity is also working against you.*
> 
> The story will follow in due course...



Sounds intriguing.... we'll await further updates!

Hope all ended well.......


----------



## whitevanwoman (Apr 13, 2012)

*Friday 13 April - Thought for the day*

Normal service is now resumed...

*The best and most beautiful things in the world cannot be seen or even touched. They must be felt with the heart. (Helen Keller)*


----------

